

Time warner cable down nationwide - drewcrawford
http://downdetector.com/status/time-warner-cable

======
teraflop
Down here in Austin, TX; from my home connection I can access
www.timewarnercable.com but nothing else, and their site is inaccessible from
my T-Mobile connection. Looks like their customer service dept might be
affected too; @TWC_Help abruptly stopped tweeting about an hour ago.

More reports here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2epnwk/time_warn...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2epnwk/time_warner_cable_is_having_issues/)

